# Is there any way to get OBS for Mac 10.12 (Sierra)?



## hellakela (May 30, 2020)

I'm hesitant to change my software because doing that often disrupts functionality for vital programs that I use frequently. But is the only way to use OBS to have 10.13 and newer? Are there perhaps earlier versions of OBS that would be compatible with Mac OS X 10.12?


----------



## DrNeroCF (May 30, 2020)

Question / Help - OBS studio version need for macOS 10.12.6 (Sierra)
					

Hi guys,  Im running macOS 10.12.6 and can't seem to find a version of OBS to download that will work.  Can someone please advise or direct me how to get a version   Thanks in advance dez




					obsproject.com
				




OBS 19 still works the best for me though, and doesn't work on Catalina.


----------



## hellakela (May 30, 2020)

Thank you DrNero! I knew there had to be a way!


----------

